# Losing Weight?



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

Since I've added the ZiwiPeak to Lacey's diet, she has lost weight. I can feel her spine and all her ribs (more prominently than I should be feeling). She was 3.12lb before starting the Ziwi, which was already underweight a bit, and now I'm concerned that I'm doing something wrong or missing a point here. 

She's ALWAYS hungry. When i first got in her December, I could leave a bowl of food out and she wouldn't snarf it all in one sitting. heck, it would take her 4 days to eat a 1/4 cup of food. 

Now, no matter how much I feed her, or what I feed, she's always asking for more. Her belly's always grumbling like it's empty, too. I've upped her to 2 meals of Ziwi a day and one of Blue Buffalo Freedom, but it doesn't appear to have made any difference. She's still hungry and she's still a boney dog.
She's getting a half scoop of Ziwi (which their feeding calculator says is more than enough for her) and 1/4 cup Blue Buffalo every day now. It's like she's eating the equivalent of TWO chihuahuas and she's still not putting any weight on. 
:tard:


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i would let her eat more if she wants it. 
i let my Minnie eat as much as she wants, she's really thin. Tootsie and Latte are little piggies and if i let them eat all that they wanted they'd for sure be fat doggies. but Minnie will stop when she's full. 
so, i think, if Lacey looks too thin to you, and she wants to eat more, let her eat more


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I agree. Feed to body condition, if she's looking thin - feed more. Don't worry so much about what the bag says is the correct amount. Some dogs have faster metabolisms, etc. Just up her portions.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I would just feed her more. Lion also eats more than he should at his weight and he is still thin- just a fast metabolism I guess!


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

yeah i agree feed more as i do that with tillie and now she figured out how much she needs then leaves the bits she dont want  x


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I agree. Ruby and Hope weigh the same and Ruby gets WAY more than Hope (don't tell Hope-she is a little piggy!) and still looks skinny.


----------



## Kollen (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice post about weight lose. I am impressed with it. I am new member of this forum and this is my first post here. I learned many things and ideas about weight lose with this post. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

Yes I would just free feed her she will adjust herself to what she needs TC was like that for the longest time now he has finally slowed down he eats less. He still eats more that he should he only weighs 4 lbs he eats about a cup of food a day. He's nine years old now when he was young he would eat almost double that and never got fat but he was always running also.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Are you sure Lacey doesn't have worms?


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Kollen said:


> Nice post about weight lose. I am impressed with it. I am new member of this forum and this is my first post here. I learned many things and ideas about weight lose with this post. Thanks for sharing.



You don't say...


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

I must admit Ax lost weight quickly when I started him on ZP - but he needed to because he porked right up after his neuter. He was on 100% raw prior to that and put on weight so fast. I have now increased his portion size of ZP and he's maintaining his trimmer figure nicely. Up Lacey's portions and maybe give her a few treats that are fattier like the fatty bits you trim off when prepairing your own meat (I give these to Chloe as she's quite lean and I give Ax a bit of lean meat so he doesn't feel left out).


----------



## Kayota (Nov 29, 2009)

I probably "overfeed" mine according to some but she slimmed up like I wanted... She was flabby!


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

The wacky thing is, I cut the ZP out for 3 days and fed 3 meals of her Blue Buffalo Freedom instead. I don't know how much she had lost of her 3.12lb when i started the half ZP half Freedom diet, but she's up to 3.4 now and looks spectacular.
Literally 3 days later and she was back to her regular weight. I have kept going with the 3 Freedom meals, and she continued to gain. I wanted to fatten her up a bit before her spay. Two vets have seen her in the past week and a half and both said she looks perfect. 
I will treat her with some Ziwi with her Blue tonight, mainly because she heard me talking to myself about the ZP being in her clothing closet (stuff gets put in weird places when you move!!) and she got all excited. I haven't decided if I will return her to the mix of the two foods or not permanently...her weight loss with the ZP really bothered me.


----------



## Lovebug1990 (Dec 8, 2013)

Fred has been with me four weeks and has started to lose weight, his hips are showing and he looks thinner where his body dipped in.

At his old home he was eating a supermarket food, I swapped him onto a grain free option (Lilly's kitchen) and he isn't having any cheap doggy treats.

To his body it must feel like he has been put on a diet which he hasn't of course, add that to him being difficult about food and not allways eating the required amount, he is just a fussy little dog.

It makes me really worry especially since my parents have started making comments but there isn't very much I can do apart from change his feeding plan.


----------

